# Oregamax and oregano oil



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Well now Flux said my favorite colloidal silver was useless I decided too look around I know I had seen postings on both oregamax and oregano oil here in relation to both IBS and as a natural antibiotic. Last week I bought the oil a few drops just gave me the worst indigestion today I bought the capsuls been burping oregano for hours. So from anyone useing it has it given you enough relief from the IBS to make it worth the indigestion??? I already get indigestion from caltrate plus but figure thats worth it!!! Plus both the oil and the capsuls cost $30 each so I got $60 tied up in oregano products they better do something!!!!------------------ï¿½ï¿½-whereever you go there you are


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Sorry I meant that for the IBS board I tried to get it rid of it but couldn't duh I am so computer illiterate------------------ï¿½ï¿½-whereever you go there you are


----------

